# Rate the TdF jerseys



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

This year seems to have a mostly dull collection of jerseys. Sky and Bora jerseys look OK, but ag2's jerseys are an absolute mess; the look like some sort of harlequin costume. Astana still have the best-looking jerseys, again.....


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

too many of them in white this year. Is this a global warming thing? Hottest month, so wear white or something? Getting dabnmm hard to tell the teams apart.

I feel the Trek/Sega jersey is the most eye appealing. I think Sky was it the last few years.

AG2r the worst jersey for aesthetics


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess I'm the only person on RBR to like the AG2R kit. I actually bought one and wear it regularly -- though I did get it several years ago and it has me touting Kuota bicycles. To me it's classy and understated. Like a nice sport coat.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the AG2r design. I like the checkerboard and the blue/brown are a nice combo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I liked the Trek-Segafredo and Bora kit the most. Worst for me is Sky; not as much for the white but more for the yellow helmets. Reminded me of the tacky female guest who wears white to the wedding


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Well, Wetworks, never too late to learn. If some other team than Sky was leading the TdF team classification, they would be wearing yellow helmets instead of Sky.

I like the AG2R kit. Of course I do. And I like BMC, not for the graphics but because it's Assos.

Sorry for the thread dredge. Soon we'll have the lovely 2018 pro kit thread, though.


----------

